# con mercado para consumo



## redhairedgirl

*C*iao a tutti!
*H*o trovato questa frase
"Apoyo de la Administración Municipal de bla bla para los diferentes desplazamientos de la señora y ocasionalmente con mercado para consumo de todo el grupo familiar"

che tradurrei con un "Appoggio dell'amministrazione municipale per i vari trasferimenti della signora e, occasionalmente, (lo stesso appoggio) a uso e consumo di tutto il gruppo familiare"...

*C*he dite?

*G*razie


----------



## 0scar

Yo no entiendo "Apoyo con mercado para consumo..." pero si hay que adivinar quiere decir que le comprarán comida a la familia.
Quizá le falten unas palabras "Apoyo con productos de mercado..." y productos de mercado serían productos alimenticios.


----------



## redhairedgirl

ni idea!
il senso è sicuramente quello, e probabilmente mancano delle parole (succede spesso), ma dato che non le posso aggiungere, speravo che avesse un senso 
Grazie mille


----------



## Neuromante

Se refiere a una ayuda (Apoyo) para los desplazamientos. No queda especificado si es una ayuda en metálico, si le ponen a disposición un coche con chofer, sólo un coche o un chofer. No entiendo que significa esa palabra "*mercado"*, pero parece que se refiere a que en trayectos largos también le dan una dieta para gastos.
Visto que se nombra a la familia y se habla de que la ayuda en ese "consumo" será ocasional: Yo diría que la señora se va tener que desplazar por periodos de tiempo largos y están contemplando cosas como la escolarización y la tramitación del papeleo pertinente.


----------



## Estopa

Quizá "mercado" sea una mala traducción del catalán. 
¿En catalán "mercat" no significa también  "compra" (spesa)?
En ese caso, como ya se ha dicho, significaría que le dan productos para la alimentación de la familia.

Edit: He estado buscando y no he encontrado nada que corrobore mi sospecha. Seguramente estoy equivocada.


----------



## Tomby

Estopa said:


> Quizá "mercado" sea una mala traducción del catalán.
> ¿En catalán "mercat" no significa también  "compra" (spesa)?


Que yo sepa "mercat" significa "mercado" (lugar donde se venden productos, generalmente alimenticios).
Yo entiendo esta frase de igual manera que Oscar.


----------



## Geviert

> Seguramente estoy equivocada.


Come? soltanto perché non troviamo conferma molliamo tutto? mai!

Se il contesto di questa frase è burocratico, è molto probabile che voglia dire:

 ...y ocasionalmente con mercado [i.e. en las operaciones, actividades de...] para consumo de todo el grupo familiar.

Il termine _mercado _è utilizzato _totum pro parte_.


----------



## Neuromante

Neuromante said:


> Se refiere a una ayuda (Apoyo) para los desplazamientos. No queda especificado si es una ayuda en metálico, si le ponen a disposición un coche con chofer, sólo un coche o un chofer. No entiendo que significa esa palabra "*mercado"*, pero parece que se refiere a que en trayectos largos también *le dan una dieta para gastos.*
> Visto que se nombra a la familia y se habla de que la ayuda en ese "consumo" será ocasional: Yo diría que la señora se va tener que desplazar por periodos de tiempo largos y están contemplando cosas como la escolarización y la tramitación del papeleo pertinente.



Insisto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Secondo la mia umile opinione, quel "bla bla bla" che è stato omesso perché considerato superfluo, in realtà è *fondamentale *per capire *di chi e di che cosa* si sta parlando. 

Chi è questa famigerata "signora" a cui vengono pagati gli *spostamenti*? È una critica a un privilegio di casta (mi viene in mente la moglie di un famoso politico di cui non faccio il nome e nemmeno il cognome , politico pure lei, che si fa(ceva?) accompagnare dall'auto blu anche dal parrucchiere) o un diritto per meriti acquisiti? La favorita di un pezzo grosso?  O, più banalmente, si sta parlando di un lavoratore che viene trasferito in un'altra città o all'estero e la cui famiglia ha diritto a percepire il *rimborso spese *(la "dieta" citata da Neuromante) per il trasferimento?

Insomma, sono spostamenti (tragitto breve) o trasferte (tragitti e soggiorni più lunghi) o trasferimenti (destinazione del lavoratore in un'altra sede)? 

Comunque, almeno finché non vengono apportate nuove informazioni, propendo decisamente per l'interpretazione di Neuromante. Secondo me si sta parlando della *moglie *e della famiglia di un lavoratore che viene trasferito.

E consiglio anche di evitare di usare "la signora" per dire "la moglie", perché a me personalmente sembra una frase degli anni '50.

PS: capisco che tu non scriva il nome e il cognome dei protagonisti e nemmeno il nome della località, ma il *contesto *si può descrivere anche mantenendo l'anonimato o parafrasando il testo...


----------



## Geviert

Mah. Direi che così entriamo (volontariamente) nel regno della (pur sana) creatività. Se Red non può dare più contesto, i motivi ci saranno. Sul voler capire di cosa si parla, sarei, certo, d'accordo (ma questo vale sempre dapperttutto, quindi, amen). Sapere di chi, invece, direi che non è molto rilevante per noi mortali. Certamente Red poteva, magari, essere altretanto creativa per nominare il personaggio in modo fittizio, ma compiuto, senza obliterarlo. E poi? Cosa ne facciamo con nome e cognome, ruolo, casa e bimbi? Certo, capiremo meglio, ma la domanda riguarda la frase "con mercado para consumo". No credo che Red (abbia) voglia (di) un kit sociologico-amministrativo sulle signore. (suona interessante, ma non è permesso in questa selva oscura).


----------



## ursu-lab

Comunque il mio commento si riferiva al fatto che da quelle scarse parole trascritte abbiamo dovuto "intuire" con molta immaginazione che il soggetto sottinteso è un uomo che viene trasferito. Poteva essere spiegato fin dall'inizio, credo.
La parola "mercado" significa "mercato" e qui l'unica spiegazione logica (e non linguistica) è che nella mente dell'autore del testo "mercato" sia sinonimo di "disponibilità economica (per l'acquisto di beni)" o una roba del genere. Ma solo nella mente dell'autore...
Certo, se invece di un semplice lavoratore traferito si tratta di un collaboratore di giustizia (un pentito) che si nasconde con la famiglia per evitare ritorsioni, allora il "mercato" potrebbe anche essere "approvvigionamento di beni (alimentari per es.) e/o servizi". Ma qui entriamo nel campo della fiction...


----------



## Estopa

Tombatossals said:


> Que yo sepa "mercat" significa "mercado" (lugar donde se venden productos, generalmente alimenticios).
> Yo entiendo esta frase de igual manera que Oscar.


 
Gracias. No sé por qué creía que en catalán "mercat", además de "mercado" significaba "compra (de víveres)". 



Geviert said:


> Come? soltanto perché non troviamo conferma molliamo tutto? mai!


 
Je, je. En abstracto te doy la razón, pero en este caso la evidencia es aplastante.  Ninguno de los catalano-parlantes conoce la acepción. Está claro que me la he sacado de la manga.
De todos modos, gracias por animarme.


----------



## Geviert

> Está claro que me la he sacado de la manga.
> De todos modos, gracias por animarme.



La evidencia es aplastante sobre el particular catalán en cuestión, pero aquello que has sacado de la manga responde a la pregunta del hilo, aplastando (sin querer tal vez) la duda (digámoslo así, para quedarnos con la imagen). En otras palabras: 

"compra de víveres" 

...y ocasionalmente con mercado [i.e. en las operaciones, actividades relativas, compra de víveres, etc.] para consumo de todo el grupo familiar.


----------



## honeyheart

Se entendería fácil si dijera: "y ocasionalmente con mercadería para consumo de todo el grupo familiar".  ¿No será?


P.D.: Mi interpretación de la frase es que la mujer tiene algún problema físico de movilidad, y como además es de condición humilde, el Estado (_la Administración Municipal_) le brinda asistencia.


----------

